
YC School – Accepted and Rejected :( Anyone else? - GyroScope
https://imgur.com/a/fWEPn0p
======
andrew_wc_brown
It happened to everyone. You can still join this facebook group to get
community feedback by others not not in the Advisor track
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/229021634448412/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/229021634448412/)

~~~
GyroScope
Thank you :)

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17804371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17804371)

~~~
GyroScope
Thanks

